# General > Photography >  1 for psyberyeti's buttonhole!

## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn

By the way that is corsage before you break into a hot sweat!

----------


## Sporran

LIZZ, those are real beauties - I love carnations like that! Your photos are excellent - you have captured them so well!  :Smile:

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## psyberyeti

Thanks Lizz, a thread in my name. I return the flower compliment;


A flower in my parents garden -this will keep longer than flowers bought from a flower shop. 

[Here's a tip for Valentines day chaps - flowers bought from a petrol station forecourt last for ages and look great - flowers bought from a florist last about 3 days, die and smell. The ones at a petrol station have had a hard time in the wind and the cold - if they look good - buy them. 
Also, if you buy 13 red roses and stuff them down the front of your motorcycle jacket to take to your loved one they are sharpe and stop you seeing where you are going. Bubble packed roses are novel - you just need a blown plastic bubble packaging machine. :: ]

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------

